# Sewage ejector check valve - multiple slams



## graff (Feb 29, 2012)

I have not worked with a sewage ejector before until now, but I replaced an existing basin and pump with a new pre-assembled kit from Liberty. On the old system, the check valve and gate valve were installed vertically. On the new Liberty pit/pump combo, I installed the check and gate valves horizontally at the top of the discharge pipe.

The customer wanted to reduce the slam noise from the check valve on the original system. On the new system, even though the check and gate are installed horizontally (so less water to slam back) and the discharge is braced to the wall, it seems to slam louder (and not just once, but sort of a "bouncing" slam (about 3 slams in rapid succession)

How can I make this right (either silent or at least quieter?)

The municipality requires that an engineer sign off on it, so everything has to be "by the book" solutions.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Post an introduction, only if you are a plumber.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I know the answer...
But no intro says no answer.... :whistling2:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------

